# Plant ID



## swissian (Dec 16, 2005)

Any idea what this monster plant is? It grew over 1 foot in a week and puts out at least 2 new leaves every 3 days. Currently its leaves are 2+ feet long and the stems of the flowers are a good 4 feet long.


















the flower should help to identify it.

thanks!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Aponogeton ulvaceus, without a doubt.


----------



## swissian (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Is there anything you and cavan can't ID???


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

Simpte 27 said:


> Is there anything you and cavan can't ID???


LOL I was wondering the same thing!


----------

